# TRP screw up



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

Hi all,
Went to VFS to collect my renewal of my spousal permit with work endorsement
Which I may have screwed up at the application stage, or something.
They have issued me a relatives permit under Section 10 instead of renewing my visitors visa under section 10 (a). There is no mention of my right to work.

During the online process I chose TRP renewal
Then I chose relatives visa (spouse) as I didn't recognise any other choice as applying.
The form I got printed out was a DHA 1739 form 10, renewal of existing visa

Printed on it was the details of my previous permit including right to work and reside with SA spouse

Now I'm going to try and find out how to get a rectification done, but in the mean time...
Can anyone say what I should have chosen?


----------

